# General > Music >  EDGE OF THE WORLD- MORE!

## Anonymous

::

----------


## SSI

excellent stuff,  :Grin:  .Does it look like this will definitely go ahead?

----------


## hotrod4

I wouldn't mind abit more info on this event as i am in a band(jinxd) and we could be interested depending on PA,timings,amount of covers etc etc.
We have an event like that in wick but it was very poorly organised this year but theres hope for next year!
You can email our band with any details at wearejinxd@hotmail.com

----------


## Anonymous

Good, about time someone did something about ressurecting EOTW!!!!
The last one we were at (and organised! - but wasn't under the EOTW name) was at Naver and was ACE!
The year after that no one cared and it died a death!!!
Shame but thats how it goes.
The best thing to do is totally advertise it so everyone knows that they can play!!!!

----------


## darklighter

As an active member of the caithness MUSICAL community i have one objection to your statement/idea,that is ... the money going to THURSO town improvements.
Why not put it towards somerthing like the Blue Monday club that DOES include the whole county.
There are roughly 9 or 10 bands based in Wick/The wick area just now that are  gigging regularly.The Outlanders,TBA,SUX,Half Canned,Jinx'd,Storm,Communique,Acid inc,the Rebelz(sorry if i've missed out anyone else!)With more young bands up & comin'.
I  haven't heard  much lately  fae the Thurso scene or have i not been lookin hard enough in the Groat entertainment section !!
This isn't meant to be a Wick/Thurso debate but do you see where i'm comin from make it benefit THE COUNTY for these young bands & people wishing to start bands & wur band wid be more than up 4 ed

----------


## SSI

I agree; the Edge of the world should surely be a representation of the whole of Caithness rather than simply Thurso. Perhaps funds raised from this event could be put into more musical activities in the area, such as (as darklighter mentioned) Blue Monday.
Another idea could be to help the musical departments of schools and primary schools, which would get more people into music easier at an earlier age..

Just an idea, this is a discussion board etc

----------


## spittalpunks

EOTW was Ok then it went arsey attracting bands nobody north of Watford knew or really cared aboot, it was all blues and celtic typo stuff that didnae reallly appeal but still drew a crowd wanting tae get jakied on Royal Dutch Lager (29p a tin!!!!!)

If it is too succeed it should be kept local and put the dosh to Blue Monday not Thurso Town Improvements!!!!!! as its should be county wide, infact Wick has a far more healthier status in musical terms these days

also the bill has 2 be varied not all metal or blues or heuchter teuchter

varieties e spice of life bey

 ::

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## darklighter

Heblix you're missing the point ITS YOU that that's makin it a Wick/thurso debate!!.Take your blinkers off & read what ssi & spittalpunx are saying as well!
You are obviously a commitee member for the cinema group lookin' for extra funding,correct me if im wrong Are you a member of one of these Thurso improvement groups?
What good is it doin for us in Wick( where the majority of caithness bands are) if the money is going to thurso cinema group?
It would also by no means be any good if it went to a Wick funding/group  therefore a CAITHNESS group like BLUE MONDAY would be better for all.
By the way i am not a member of blue monday & have  nothing to do with them .I am a band member & have PLAYED at blue monday gigs granted  but it is the best outlet for wick & thurso bands airing their musical talents though this the whole county benefits

----------


## SSI

Yeah, if you want input from people surfing this boards, at least make the whole idea debatable. It seems that if this event does go ahead its going to be by the Thurso committees rules, so what can we possibly discuss?

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## spittalpunks

To be fair you are starting over again so in the first instance I would keep it small

No point going all out for glory getting some name band and the next year struggling to get someone a lot less known thats pointless and souldestroying

you need to build it up and start local then go national and if successful global

Bands like Tailgunner Idlewild et al failed to come up here as the vast majority of folk know very little about music other than what resides in the Top 40!!!! also the unwillingness to take a chance

If Ullapool can be successful why the hell can't Caithness

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## SSI

Definately, theres no point trying to start huge, until its clear how popular this event is going to be theres little point in asking big bands to show up when 50 people are there to watch them   :Wink:  
I can see it going well though, people of all ages need a fix of good music that isnt just dad rock covers, hopefully if the event does go ahead the quality of music will be of a high standard   ::

----------


## blink_182

Ok maybe av missed this sum where but when is this suposed 2 be happenin? as our band would be very interested in playin at it, we are wanting 2 try out som of our own songs and are wonderin when an where?   ::   may i sugest WICK.   :Grin:

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## guitarzan

our band would be willing to play too if the chance arose, if we could find out a date and place......... if this thing really is gonna be happenin' lek..........





www.geocities.com/scols69/wastedticket

----------


## SSI

Thats the ticket
tehe

----------


## Bonzo

Hold on a wee minute. Before the debate about Wick/Thurso priorities turns to blows and it's decided who will or won't become megastars through appearing at this show, we should pause for some simple questions.

What's this about 'copyright of EOTW is registered to...?' Are you talking about the EOTW registered charity? Where did CFT spring from in the context of music promotion? Also, perhaps some re-examination of people's knowledge of copyright law and its interpretation is needed here...

There seems to be a sudden upsurge in knowledge & expertise relating to music here. Regarding EOTW, more attention to detail is required. Whatever happened to connections & communication through the local music community, or even having a look at the Groat archives? What is going to make the proposed organisers of this version any more successful than those who went before? Does anyone realise just how much organisation goes into even a simple outdoor gig? And what can we collectively do to motivate the mass of music fans in our 30 000 max county population to turn out for gigs as opposed to going to Skinandis/Waterfront, getting blitzed, then complaining there's nothing to do??

Prior to the 7 years of the EOTW's existence, the Folk Festival, the Thurso Free Music Festival, Rock the Boat, the Thurso Gala marquee dance, barn dances, and many other musical extraveganzas existed in the county over the last 30 years and more. The experiences of those who burst their innards arranging them should be taken into consideration. 

OASIS for the EOTW?? The arrogance of the organisers?? Be serious!

Don't wish to be negative cos we need more music in the area, but before we rush off claiming instant solutions to a problem that's existed for years, lets not neglect some of the basic history and the basic requirements of festival organisation. Let's hear more please.

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## Anonymous

I was on the Edge of the World (EOTW) committee from day one to the last (spanning some 7 years of operation - 1990 to 1997). It was me who came up with the name. Therefore I own the copyright. EOTW was also a registered Scottish Charity with a bank account and Inland Revenue ties. I would prefer if this name was not used again in a musical/Caithness context. 'Ends of the Earth' gives your scenario a "fresh start" with no pre-conceptions etc.

I have also been active musically for some 22 years (18 years in Caithness). I'm in the process of building a (serious) recording studio. I've played Blues, Jazz, Pop, Rock, Reggae, Big Band, Theatre, Scottish & Country music. I present a show on local radio. You could say musically speaking I've got some *'experience'*. All I can say to you is GOOD LUCK with your multi band event. 17 bands in 10.5 hours! I'd like to see that. Hope they are slick at getting their gear on and off the stage, otherwise they won't be playing for very long (10 minutes to get on, 10 to get off, that leaves about 17 minutes of playing time - IF everything goes SMOOTHLY! - which it doesn't)

Have you thought of: Security, refreshments, toilets, ticket sales, advertising, electric supply, waste disposal, stage layout, parking, programme planning, post event clearing, PA system, stage erection/dismantle (or lorry supply), it goes on & on. (ever had to clean a SERIOUSLY blocked, hired toilet - the day after the event? - pick broken glass from the Viewfirth playing fields - BY HAND?) - Lots of things to think about, that most bands after their 30 minutes of glory have no interest in what-so-ever!

O yes, the OASIS thing! I was at that meeting also. Yes, it was mentioned but the person suggesting the scenario (not on the EOTW committee), never came back with a firm offer or contract with the Oasis Management Team (Did they really have the contacts they boasted off in the first place?) I suggest this was mainly about looking good at a meeting and hot Air. (which there's lots of in the music industry).

Another twist to the tale ! EOTW very carefully (when relocating to Scarbster Farm) chose a weekend that would not clash with a local event, such as a gala day, County Show, or Highland Games. 6 weeks before our last event (1997) we were informed that Thurso Town Improvements had moved Thurso Gala to the same weekend as EOTW (You need to start planning 6 MONTHS in advance and book bands, hire PA's, Marquees etc just to GET them). This nice gesture KILLED EOTW. (who had a £15,000 gross turnover that year). So to donate all proceeds of your planned event to this organisation, I find VERY repugnant. 

Please, The Blue Monday organisation is far more deserving.

----------


## Bonzo

Hmmm.
Fair enough, we need more music and anything that'll assist has to be a good thing. No point in dwelling on the past perhaps, but if we don't learn the lessons, will we ever solve the problems???
I find however that the basic 'anti EOTW committee' content in some submissions grossly offensive, calling into question the intergrity and motivation of those who worked VERY hard over the 7 years to acheive something sustainable for charitable purposes and to further modern music in the area. I don't care that this is a board for general opinions and chat, if someone posts an opinion as strong as some of this stuff, it is necessary that effective debate takes place to identify if that individual has any basis for those opinions, and decent evidence to back them up: in this case I very much doubt it! Please note: Heblix's supposition that 'negative attitudes by the committee...' caused the death of EOTW is WRONG!
To those of you joining in the debate and aligning yourselves alongside Mr. Heblix, be very careful, especially if your knowledge of the affairs of this group is less than complete or is based on hearsay and the spoutings of people who said a lot but were mysteriously missing when the planning, working and clearing up were required. If you weren't there throughout you cannot have any idea of what went on and why. Where were you when the muck hit the fan??
Re Oasis: I was also there. Just cos someone says they are on personal terms with Noel, it doesn't mean they actually are. If there had been 'serious interest', don't you think it would have been debated at many committee meetings, or perhaps you only attended that single public one? (if you were so fired up about it, why didn't you seek nomination to the committee)? Does anyone seriously consider that they would have played here? How would their fee have been met? (remember they were at their peak at that point)? Had EOTW started spouting off about 'Oasis play in Thurso' and they subsequently hadn't appeared, would that have been a PR disaster? If they were on UK tour, why would people have come here in their droves, when they could have seen them closer to home? And finally, would the great mass of Caithness music lovers have turned out to see them, or would they have (a) complained about the ticket price (b) prefer to go to the Gala parade then to get blitzed at Skinandis, dancing to either Dad-rock durge or chart dance stuff, or (c) boycotted the event because they 'disagreed with the committee... Let's THINK before we post please!
This may not be the best medium for the great Caithness Rock & Roll debate but it's here and that's what counts. EOTE? Fair enough. But before we go any further, will those who have a gripe either post the WHOLE story of their knowledge & place in the proceedings or reassess their position and let's move forward.

----------


## spittalpunks

Firstly Bonzos comments are spot on and secondly a few bits on Deemac's reply.

He is right ditch any connection with EOTW its history last century infact move on

also Deemac you missed out some seriously big requirements

Council approval
Police relations (ok security might cover that)
1st Aid
Fire (no fire extinguishers on the edge of the world stages it I mind right, you get sued for that now ha ha)
also the residents don't mind them getting much say in things.

also what about insurance thats a nightmare

also I have rakes of experience in this field but thesedays choose to waste my time on other ventures been there done that and both Deemac and Bonzo hit the nail on the head the people who organise these events get flak from all sides get no thanks and people then wonder why they pack it in.

too many experts not enough grafters in my book

not all the bands swan about like they are playing a stadium gig but some of them need a serious reality check its Caithness not the USA!!!!!!

anyway 10/10 for the people who want to do this but its a massive commitment and the people doing it have to work like dogs for success but it does work I've seen it/done it

also the biggest peril of them all........

Caithness weather!!!!!!

you have 2 have a back up plan/alternative venue for when that unplanned monsoon hits

fal to prepare ....prepare to fail as some wise radge said

----------


## spittalpunks

Just forgot some wee bits

for my money EOTW went Pete Tong and made mistakes prior to the final one that the Gala didn't aid by having gigs on when Scotland were playing in the World Cup (dates that are announced the December before) and everybody was in the pub getting jakied watching us getting humped (but thats another debate) also think they clashed with the Old Firm being on the box too if I mind right

you need to look at the bigger picture virtually everything is a potential distraction you just gotta work out which ones cause the most damage

also a varied musical outlook ,EOTW got too snobby towards the end looking down its nose at the indie kids etc thats commercial suicide in my book

to quote one wag ' This is a cultural Chernobyl'

but you can't please everybody and you never will

its a long way to next summer so don't be disheartened Bonzo and Deemac are just spelling out the harsh realities of undertaking such a venture but believe me its well worth it

Lets kill the debate about the past now and move on and start building Heblix the balls in yer court

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## spittalpunks

Crikey the prams been knocked over and the dummy spat out  ::  

constructive criticism and a bit off sensible advice from people in the know! merits a toys out the playpen reply then you ain't grown up enough to take on a venture of this magnitude  ::  

also try spellchecker too UNFEAD!!!wee bit of a rant hitting keys at random ha ha  ::  

just get back on yer horse and gee it a go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Sorry to nitpick! Yes, we had fire extinguishers, insurance, First Aid, Police consultation. After 7 years you learn the hard way.

Seems a pity Heblix has binned the event. One of the lesson I learnt, is that you need to be a , pig headed, thick skinned and inspirational! (all at the same time)

GO FOR IT - Learn the mistakes, IT's THE ONLY PATH (Lord of the Rings is TOO much in my head just now!)

As stated, this is about Caithness, Music and LIFE.

----------


## Anonymous

O Yes - Didn't know of the World Cup/Old firm game angle! - Nice one (Only interested in F1 myself). I can see why this would have an effect on attendance figures!

Music is my god. I never saw the point of sub-divisional Tribal competition stuff!

----------


## Anonymous

Oooooh - Didn't know I'd get banned for using a word to describe a 'fatherless child' - SO SORRY . . (Is there a list I can consult, so as to avoid this Banning procedure?)

----------


## squidge

hmmm

This is very interesting.  Seems to me that the whole process of developing this "festival" is fraught with difficulties which some of the previous posters have clearly described. I am not a music expert nor am I an events organiser but it seems that a lot of the pitfalls described could be solved by engaging with local hotels and bars and pubs and encouraging each town - Wick and Thurso - to hold a music weekend of some description.  This could involve bands playing in as many venues as possible over a particular weekend and could even attract a wider and more varied audience than a festival in a field would...lets face it folks wading through mud and standing in the rain and peeing in chemical toilets loses its attraction once you get past a certain age.  Seems like everyone would be a winner - businesses would make money - customers would see a varied selection of bands and music  - bands would get maximum play time and i think it would be fun fun fun.

----------


## Anonymous

Yes - EOTW did a multi-venue/pub year as well, spread over a week. (1995 I think) Lots of different stuff/acts etc. Tends to have far less of a buzz or public interest as they can see that most weekends anyway, but as you say lots of logistical hassels are removed. There's something 'primal' about the outdoors and music! (Along with the mud and horrible toilets!)

----------


## Bonzo

Appreciate all the supportive posts and value the debate from those who know and/or care, but I'm mystified as to Heblix's response...
How can he make those comments regarding the previous EOTW committee in a public debate, then back out without clarifying his position re knowledge of affairs as requested, particularly the intriguing Oasis situation?

How can he post a request for information, implying that he speaks with authority on behalf of CFT (and TTIA), then have to 'consult CFT' and decide unilaterally to bin the event? What does that tell us about CFT? And how was the gig his (or CFT's) to bin anyway???

What on earth was CFT's involvement? The early threads indicated that CFT would vehemently defend it's 'copyright' of the event, which to my mind puts CFT precisely in the position Heblix complained so bitterly about (EOTW...their baby... not up for adoption...)

How come Heblix has the brass neck to demand that we 'come together for Caithness instead of tearing ideas to shreads like unfead animals...? Surely HE (or SHE) was the one who was tearing the old EOTW crew to shreds like an unfead animal, when the whole idea of EOTW was for the benefit of Caithness, and was a proven commodity???

Heblix, we deserve a response. This County's artistic community deserves better than a load of virulent unqualified tripe followed by a petulant abdication: You can't claim to speak for the community then walk away when the heat gets up. I might be called Bonzo but 'unfead animal' I ain't, 

Anyway maybe we can all get on with scheming a future now...

----------


## Anonymous

The idea of using different venues is fantastic and makes loads of sense. Surely someone out there has to pick up the baton and run with this and I don't think CFT are fit for the job. I think ( and I'm eager to hear Heebix's response to this) that CFT are much more concerned with Thurso Town Improvement and image that the Caithness Music Scene.

Oh, and people seem to have forgot that Caithness can attract big bands. Proclaimers, Levellers (Acoustic set admittedly), Teenage Fanclub anyone?

----------


## Jeid

IMO, the idea of using different venues in the Thurso is a bit of a joke.

None of the bars openly enocourage live music in the community. No bar will ask a band to play, its always the other way round. You get the odd gig here and there where the bar asks a band to come back, but rarely.

there are only two bars worth playing in, in Thurso. The central and the newmarket

The Caithness Music Scene needs to be sorted out. When i left town there were lots of people in bands or starting bands, but nowhere for them to play. There are lots of talented youngsters coming up now and wanting to play live music.... it ain't coming easily. When i stayed up there my band used to get a gig once every month or so at the Blue Monday, but that became a bit dull and boring playing the same place every month.

The Aberdeen music scene is very encouraging. All these bands are writing there own material and have the opportunity of regualr gigs. Not because there are lots of clubs, but because people and places are asking them to play.

Thurso needs an injection of cash and encouragment on the music scene if anything good is going to happen!

----------


## Bonzo

You're right about the scene. Mind you, I can't remember any real golden period in the last 10 years, it was always pretty hard to get gigs. (older mates remember better times, but there were always hassles) Its the usual catch 22 situation, band can't get gigs without audience, can't get audience without gigs!
Punters could do a lot by supporting bands, but then again we're down to the fashion aspects: The music bands want to play (indie, thrash, punk...the list is endless and comes and goes like gucci fashions) ain't necessarily what people will pay to see, which means publicans won't invest in giving bands a break! What precisiely IS the market in Caithness these days? Are we still stuck with Bryan Adams & Hendrix covers as the lowest common denominator?
Maybe if we ALL (ie Wick, Thurso and everyone between) identify bands, venues, practice locations etc and actively support a scene (through good and bad) there'd be a hope of getting some logic out of it all.
A good example is the Wildcat Folk Club, where individuals invest money and a suitable band is brought up monthly, venues selected appropriate to numbers, music type, local musicians 'jam' in the intervals...It's not really very Rock & Roll, but it's a model that works. Also, Orkney Folk Festival is a monster commercial affair...
We've got the locations for big bands (Skinandis & the Waterfront) and I'm sure the proprieters would loup at any chance of making money. Trick is to convince them and the key, as always, is bums on seats and pints down throats...
We're going to put a band together, Sabbath, Motorhead, Bon Jovi Etc, purely for OUR entertainment. Would anyone come to see us???

----------


## Anonymous

You have to ask yourselves who the main audience at any festival would be. No matter who your target audience is, the vast majority of the crowd are going to be 25 or under and will see a festival only as another alternative to Skinandi's or the Waterfront. Skinandi's and the Waterfront will always be the main attraction unless you have at least one headline act that is viable.

Also, if you used the Waterfront or Skinandi's as a venue then the 'kids' will go whoever is playing. They may realise that there are other types of music apart from the Cheeky Girls and Pop Rivals and that it is here on there own doorstep if only they would support it no matter where it is.

----------


## Jeid

We were a classic rock cover band with a few modern ongs thrown in and nobody even bothered to offer us gigs(and weren't that bad)

The scene needs looked at and to be encouraged!

I'd like to see more bands play live music, but as said above, a lot of people want to play punk etc which not everybody likes

Its a shame

----------


## Anonymous

Jeid,

What band were you in and did I ever hear you play at Skin's in my younger days?

As for not liking punk, etc., I go back to my previous point. If you have bands like that in Skinandi's, people will go anyway. Some may still not like it but you may gain a few converts. The more people we can get involved in the music scene locally, playing or merely supporting, the better.

----------


## Jeid

It wasn't that long ago that my band was playing. we never played in skins

Your younger days!!!

Gimme a break, i'm only 19!

What your saying is true. But bands perform to see a reaction, not for people to stand at the bar etc

When i played i used to love it when people got up and danced to "Sweet Home Alabama" or anything like that

They were giving you something back which felt very rewarding.

----------


## Anonymous

This is all a very jolly and welcome debate. Having been active musically for over 20 years, I have to say I pity young up and coming bands/acts. So much of the (musical)youth scene has been replaced by other distractions - the internet, mobile phones (texting), DVD (movies), Dance culture (the antichrist of music!), Computer based gaming, DJ's(musical parasites), MIDI/backing tape based solo & Duo acts -  the list is endless. Especially up here, most young peoples only exposure to live music is a school concert or a Wedding dance. What happened to the country dances? (violence saw an end to that). Gala week Marquees with bands on every night?

----------


## spittalpunks

Looks like Heblix has disappeared back under the rock (s(he crawled out from under

The music scene is as dead as a dodo in my eyes nobody north of the Central Belt gives a stuff

its just a tide of apathy thats crippling everything 

Thurso has NO good music venues thats that end of debate for my money

Its full of pubs / bars totally uninterested in supporting live music (Ok I withdraw that some venues do cater for the traditional heuchter teuchter type stuff) but as for new upcoming bands as DeeMac says its a nightmare).

We need a new venue or a new niteklub S***s is Tack City and the music is  muck

and the DJs nearer their pensions than their schooldays auld mannies playing Top 40 stuff gissa break

still thats solving nowt and whilst Heblix and his new world order run away tails firmly between their legs what can we do

Sorry forgot aboot the Redwood that does Blue Monday but its more a Country and Irish type place but its a start to build from

Lets kill the apathy

----------


## Jeid

Skins is a good place to play but brian doesn't really encourage local bands enough

If you have a PA and you ask him he's usually willing for you to play, only if you know him tho

Fair do's tho, Thurso sucks as far as music venues are concerned

----------


## Anonymous

Jeid,

I know it can be frustrating for bands playing to a crowd that don't care but like I say, if in a crowd of 100 you get 2 or 3 converts then thats 2 or 3 people who will tell there friends who will tell there friends, etc, (especially in Caithness!). The more people who are hassling Brian Cardossi for Live bands the better.

Deemac,

From reading your posts you are obviously been on the music scene a lot longer than me and I've agreed with all of your points so far bar one - DJ's musical parasite's? I ain't Pete Tong but I ain't bad and I'm a wee bit offended by that. Surely if people use music to express themselves you can use that music to make a point or express a feeling yourself. Is it that much different from a band playing a cover version?

Spittalpunks,

Couldn't agree more. Thurso needs a new music venue exclusively for music where new bands could play and maybe up and coming DJ's (like myself) can get a chance to do a set of more underground stuff. And your right, the DJ in Skinandi's is frankly an insult to DJ's everywhere.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Hey, we'll play! I'll play anywhere in Caithness me.

Why don't you do it over 2 days, with one day taking place in Wick, which for the following day moves to Thurso and vice versa! Problem solved. That way you have both towns involved and, hopefully, the same amount coming in to both towns. Just an idea.

That way, all bands get the chance to play both towns under the same festival banner twice. Easy peasy.

Just send me my consultant's fee in the post. I thank you.

----------


## Jeid

like the Reading And Leeds Festivals!

I don't think there would be enough bands, but i betcha that if it was advertised well enough you could get bands from around the country to play.

I wonder if the peeps in Aberdeen would be interested!

----------


## Anonymous

I notice Heblix has disappeared from the board of late.

If he/she comes back I have a couple of questions.

On a post 7/12/02 you mention that Cinema For Thurso Group is " neither company nor charity" yet in your profile you mention you are a company director.  I can't find any cinema group in the Caithness area registered at Companies House so was wondering what company you were a director of?

I have carried out numerous searches on the web for Cinema For Thurso Group but can't find any info apart from postings on this noticeboard.  Do you perhaps have a website I could have a look at?

I look forward to your reply

----------


## Anonymous

May I be so bold to suggest that Heblix's VERY rapid departure from this discussion and lack of any 'known' substance/traceability to HIS company/directorship claims, speaks volumes!

----------


## Bonzo

That's the peril of the internet, what's said ain't always gospel, who's saying ain't always wise. Never mind, if (s)he's that much of a mystery it ain't any great loss. Let's keep the chat going  ::

----------


## Bonzo

Had another thought: I cut my teeth yonks ago playing in and around Edinburgh and it weren't always brilliant for bands (audiences, venues, money etc). The same problems arose even in the glory days of the New Wave of British Heavy Metal. 
Guys in bands in Aberdeen, Glasgow, Edinburgh who I've spoken to relatively recently, suggest that the same problems exist there nowadays for 'minority' interest (eg not folk, country or pop-rock) or inexperienced bands. Dance music/discos has killed it all!
Maybe we're not that different from the rest of the country, or at least those bits that are not London.
Grass is always greener on the other side of the fence etc.?

----------


## Anonymous

Bonzo,

You old heavy metal tosser! Might have guessed(?) . . . I suggest smoking some of that grass and joining a Country band doing some Dolly Parton Covers. I'll bet the cowboy boots would suit you (!). 

Even better, what about a Ceilidh band doing weddings and dinner dances(?)

Aahh - When I were a wee lad (and dreaming of pop stardom . . . .)

----------


## Anonymous

Jeid, 

I know it can be frustrating for bands playing to a crowd that don't care but like I say, if in a crowd of 100 you get 2 or 3 converts then thats 2 or 3 people who will tell there friends who will tell there friends, etc, (especially in Caithness!). The more people who are hassling Brian Cardossi for Live bands the better. 

Deemac, 

From reading your posts you are obviously been on the music scene a lot longer than me and I've agreed with all of your points so far bar one - DJ's musical parasite's? I ain't Pete Tong but I ain't bad and I'm a wee bit offended by that. Surely if people use music to express themselves you can use that music to make a point or express a feeling yourself. Is it that much different from a band playing a cover version? 

Spittalpunks, 

Couldn't agree more. Thurso needs a new music venue exclusively for music where new bands could play and maybe up and coming DJ's (like myself) can get a chance to do a set of more underground stuff. And your right, the DJ in Skinandi's is frankly an insult to DJ's everywhere.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

All you'd need is five bands minimum, starting off at about 8pm, each one playing a set of 30-40 minutes. There must be that amount of bands between the two towns, what the quality would be like, I don't know. I know nothing of what's happening up there musically.

As far as the dance music / DJ thing goes, that genre is currently going through a downturn in interest, which has seen a resurgence in the guitar based band scene. Best example I can think of that is the closure of Britain's most famous club, Cream in Liverpool, and the Lomax live venue buying out half the floor space of the Nation venue (where Cream was held)

Hey, get a festival organised up there in Caithness and start planning it now. If you start now you could guarantee dates, bands and make it something to look forward to. There would be tourist interest as well, and it could only be a selling point if it became an annual event on the back of the town's 2 galas, which, frankly, are looking a little tired now.

And remember - Bueller are there to play, and if I can help organise, I'm well experienced in running my own band nights down here.

 :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I'd be glad to muck in as well. I'm an ace Roadie!!

I could talk to a few bands down here who may make the trip north to play!

----------


## Anonymous

Mike,

Just to let you know, Cream wasn't shut because of lack of intrest - if you read the book 'Cream 10' you'll find out that there was never any intention to run the club for any more than 10 years in Liverpool. Cream as a club will still be having gigs all over Britain in different venues and Creamfields will still happen once a year.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Thats the press you'll read distributed by them. Truth is Cream were only getting half of the customers through the door they were getting 3-4 years ago. Creamfields at the old airport is also moving on to pastures new, last year's was the last. Fact of the matter is, Cream never used to have to rely on touring like Love To Be or Ministry. Its selling point was that it was static, so let people come to it. The fact its on the road now tells half the story.

Cream HQ has been moved to London, and you can't say that if Cream was still as successful as day one that they would have moved.

2 years time, guitar bands / live music will have its downturn again, same as it did when universities became the bastion of clubbing rather than indie.

----------


## Bonzo

How about if we do this, maybe over a few days as part of Wick/Thurso gala events:
Get a sponsor to provide some kind of really groovy band-oriented prize and pay for pro PA & lights etc.

'Battle of Caithness' 
First rounds in Skinandis and/or the Waterfront, featuring selected bands (different categories? from wherever? Purely local?), who do the following:

40 minute set on main stage (covers only) Audience judge them on (a) performance (b) music (c) artistic interpretation (d) any other wierd notions we can think of (could be 2 separate sessions, 1 for under 18's, one for old poops)

3 of their own songs (electric), either as part of the same set, or as a separate entity
Audience judge on song quality or something

Round 2
An acoustic set in a different environment (Wick & Thurso), audience judge on overall entertainment value

Round 3
Interviews on Caithness FM/MFR: Audience vote on who'd be the most deserving of the prize

Tot up the points, declare the winner, have a big celebration concert, blah blah blah...

Could be marketable, and simpler than a big outdoor gig in the rain. Just an idea, better than letting the whole thing die off...

----------


## Jeid

hmmmm.....

sounds to much like pop stars

the audience would probably be too pissed to make a decision

----------


## mike.mckenzie

I'm not really for music as competition, far too Popstars the Rivals for my tastes. I don't like the idea of doing covers myself, best way is to have original bands, otherwise it may as well be a cabaret night. We've only ever done one cover and that was Mama Mia by Abba, very loud and very distorted. It was ok.

If there is any planning going on for this, please do let me know on mikebueller@hotmail.com

I'd love to drag the band up to my homeland, they still don't believe we have leccy, you see.   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Bonzo,

Good idea except for the part where you let the normal 'Girls Aloud' and 'Westlife' fans of the Waterfront and Skinandis decide how much artistic merit a n original song sung by a band has.

Mike,

Ministry not tour? Have you ever been to the Ministry of Sound in London? It is a horrible little place. Ministry tour absolutely everywhere! I've heard them as far afield as Stirling Uni and Tenerife (Lottie was fantasic). Do think you're right about the whole swings and roundabouts thing though. Indie/rock and dance seem to have this symbiotic partnership thing going on where one or the other is always in the ascendancy.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Sorry Midi, was meaning that Ministry needed to tour, and Cream was the club that didn't need to. I know Ministry has toured, even been to one in Middlesbro (think it was Ministry). I was trying to make the point that Cream didn't need to rely on touring previously, people would travel there for the experience. I know when I was at Uni, there were buses organised for trips to Liverpool for this (and this was from Sunderland!)

I went to a few dance venues but it never really did it for me. I'm a beer monster and I tend to rub the E and speed brigade up the wrong way. People who talk about drugs non stop are so boring.

I'll probably get censored for mentioning drugs. Kids, I wasn't advocating drug use, my opinion is "JUST SAY NO!" But club culture walks hand in hand with drug culture, thats the way it is.

Although I do believe in free the weed.

----------


## Bonzo

Some Christmas Cheer for Caithness Musicians

Once in Royal Thurso city
Music scene was really dead
When a saviour and his baby
Started a discussion thread

Heblix was the saviour mild
EOTW, his baby wild

‘I will save thee and thy music
Entertainment is my thing
Thee must heed me, and my knowledge
I shalt give thee chance to sing’

‘I shall be your musical voice
Oasis, the band of choice’

‘I won’t follow old guys teachings
They were fools and numpty’s too
Wouldn’t listen to my preachings
Though they were a pile of poo’

Wick and Thurso, bands cried out
Wick’s no chance, it’s Heblix shout


God rest ye merry musicians,
let nothing you dismay
For Heblix is our saviour and 
his gig is on the way
Location is a mystery, his expertise astray

Oh let’s have clue what’s going on, going on,
Oh let’s have a clue what’s going on

‘The committee were awful and they didn’t have a clue
But I shall sort the system out and tell you what to do
You’ll heed my rules or you won’t play and that’s the end of you’

It’s my copyright I’ve final say, final say,
It’s my ball and I won’t let you play


Good king Heblix posted out on the 7th December
Just what he was on about, we can’t quite remember
Seems a good idea but, facts were pretty rare
Shooting at the older boys, didn’t seem quite fair

‘I was at a meeting with Oasis represented’
Woman came and burbled on, she was bullsh*t scented
 ‘Noel and me go way back and, I will get him playing,
He will do what I describe, heed what I am saying’

Heblix swallowed all this bull, sprang up 4 years later,
Knows the business inside out, company director
Shooting at the committee, claiming rights to story
Wants the boys to do a gig where he gets all the glory


Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells Heblix ran away
Couldn’t face the questions and the muso’s irony
Oh, Jingle Bells, something smells, Bonzo makes a play
Calls on Heblix for the facts, Heblix says no way

Dash through Caithness Org, 
With a frank and open mind
To the facts we go
Heblix is a blind
What a cheeky chap
What a silly fool
‘The committee were all so bad
but I know how to rule'

Oh! Jingle Bells, Heblix tells us that we can’t play
Oh what fun it is to see the dummy spat away
Oh! Jingle Bells, Deemac smells, bullsh*t in the way
Heblix’ pram is on its side and he has gone astray

Spittalpunks has found
We’re better off without
Neeps with promises
And no artistic clout
What the hells the point
In debate like this today
The music scene in Caithness now
Has all rotted away

Oh Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, what’s the point today?
Music entertainment has all died and gone away, 
Oh! Jingle Bells, disco smells, dance music is gray
At least with good old Heblix we could take the p*ss all day!

Ho Ho Ho

----------


## Anonymous

Bonzo,

You surpass yourself. Such Lyrical talent! 

OK - Lets have a songwriting competition (like to see the DJ's on this one!) - Get all those old Protools 192 HD systems out of the closet, and get recording. This is quality stuff.

All the entries could be played on Caithness FM with a phone vote (does any of this ring a bell?) to decide the winner. THEN . . . the winner gets to play on a HUGE stage, with lots of bright lights, very, very loud (this is important) PA system, and be hailed as gods of their own time. (Not forgetting to play in both Thurso & Wick - at the same time! - It will be a BIG stage!)

Any takers?

----------


## Jeid

Bonzo...that is f*in hilarious....

Funny thing is, i got a PM from Heblix the other day with him ranting a pile of poo about about the committee's etc, i should have kept it and posted here  :Frown:

----------


## Bonzo

Ta Jeid

Maybe Heb's touting for support outside the public forum. Wonder if Darklighter, SSI and them who were involved earlier have had private mails that have turned them off this debate? We should try and bring them back in.

I miss Heblix, it was like a breath of fresh air when he posted. Entertainment of the first order!

We need bands! Here! Now! And an Audience!!

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Do you play Bonzo?

----------


## Mr Sensitive

Bonzo, that's the funniest thing I've seen on here for ages.  Poor HEBLIX., everyone is making fun of him. 

Let's lullaby him to sleep:

Away in a lighthouse,  "No gig now" he said
The little Lord Heblix forsook Holborn Head
The Stars with the bright lights asked "What would you pay?"
The lippy Lord Heblix had nothing to say

Or, how about**:

"I'm first Noel", young Liam did say
(got stuck here)

Chorus
Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel
Born is the King of B-U-LL     (spell it out!)

OK, I know, I don't have Bonzo's lyrical talents.

----------


## Anonymous

Jeid, I also received a personal reply from Heblix after posting my questions again on Caithness Songs.  The message is listed below (spelling mistakes included).

"Cinema For Thurso Group is a copyright property which is not viable as a company and is not elligable for charitable status. This matter was looked into in 1998 when the Cinema For Thurso Campaign was put under review by it's owner following a successful campaign. The use of "Group" in the name refers to other copyright properties used in conjunction with the CFT banner and also to a group of interested persons who assist in the production of amateur film making in Caithness. There is no website at the moment as films cost a lot of money and it's out of reach financially. 
I am NOT a director of CFT as it has none and it would not be appropriate for me to name the company of which I am a director as my opinions in this forum do not represent the opinions or interests of that company and some submissions are made on the basis of collective feedback and public consensus. 
The Edge Of The World plan has been shelved for now as forum deligates were not able to stick to the requested line of enquiry and are critisising without knowing the extent of connection and knowledge access of local music available to CFT. 
Now questions for you- who are you and why do you want to know?"

Sounds a bit paranoid if you ask me.  If Heblix is setting himself up as an authority on something he should deliver and declare who he is.  I, meanwhile am making no such claims though I am a company director of a limited company and know for a fact that Companies House frown on fraudulent claims and have been known to take action on such like.  Come on Heblix declare your status and who you are or go away and stop bothering people who are serious about what they do and can deliver these things (unlike yourself I suspect).

Cheers

Toshie

----------


## spittalpunks

CFT !!!!!!!

GTF in my book

----------


## hotrod4

This heblix gadgee seem to be a bit of an (insert your own expletive!).All we ever heard was waffle about copyright and CFT and all that nonsense. I thought the whole point was to organise an event? Why doesn't everyone interested with an opinion agree a date and time that it can be discussed in one of the chat rooms,I.e "e crack". That way everyone can have an opinion and no-one has to arrange a venue for this very valid debate.Everyone who genuinely has a point or is interested can have a discussion purely on this point and not deviate into dance music,dj's etc!
I used to dj in doms from 1988 and introduced what was then house to the caithness masses when i returned from various venues during the "summer of love" ah!! smiley faces(talk almongst yourselves while i drift away!!).
seroiusly i also sing in a rock band and i love dance music too Am i a freak?
Anyway look forward to hearing if anyone can come together and organise a debate.  ::

----------


## SSI

I stopped posting once I got confused with all the politics and that involved all I want is a gig damnit :P

What heblix was saying was actually not a bad idea just erm Im still confused as to his intentions now..

----------


## squidge

I think Hotrods idea of a chat about this is a good idea. 

Seems to me that all yous who are involved in bands and music are the best people to decide what can and cant be done.  You would be the only people who would have your best interests at heart and who would be sure to promote the music and the bands rather than themselves  

I also think Bonzos Christmas carols are FANTASTIC and Mr Sensitive that was a great contribution too.

----------


## Jeid

Its an idea to get all the musicians together on a Chat cos we do know more about that kind of stuff, but in reality, where would we get the backing for a project like this?

from the crap that i've managed to read from Heblix it looks as if the Commitee ain't keen on it.

----------


## Anonymous

Hotrod, you are spot on with your reply.  The whole point is to organise an event, and if Heblix has done any good, it was to maybe fire up everybody else who have more chance of making something happen.  And yes SSI I know all you want is a gig, but what Bonzo and Deemac have been trying to point out is that these things don't just happen.  There is time and work involved but they also are good fun and as musicians I would think most of us would like to attend these things even if we weren't playing.

If something does come out of this I for one will come along and support it whether I am playing or not.  And Jeid, backing for projects is always available if the organisers are serious about what they are doing.  The first Edge Of The World was put together with no budget but the goodwill and support of all the musicians involved (well not everybody turned up the next day to clean the Viewfirth field).  Friends who had access to things like scaffolding for a stage, bands who donated the use of their PA gear, contacts with the council, Police, CASE, charity groups etc were all used to put on an event on.  As the years progressed and people saw we were serious the event grew and attracted funding and support.  The main thing is to start and get a group of people together that want it to happen.  The other thing is not to let anyone's ego get in the way (are you listening Heblix).  What you are trying to do is organise a multi band event, not get your name in the paper.

Anyway, enough of the lecture.  I hope something does come out of this because it can only be good for the music scene in Caithness.

Cheers

Toshie

P.S. Isn't a Heblix a small mythological creature that terrorises small children in graveyards.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Whats happening with this? Anyone know? I want to find out as my band is very willing to play and we are good as well.

----------


## Bonzo

Back on the case no, been away for Tooooooo long. Yeah, Mike, I play, though a week past saturday was the first public performance (1 song only and bladdered with it!) for some 4 years.

Lets get a chat going (is that what its called??)I'm not always available though

----------


## Bill Fernie

Hey folks has anyone thought about the funding possibilities that might be available with the demise of the Northlands Festival.  theremight some money around from the previous funders that is lookingfor a musical home to go to.  Has anyone made any enquiries about this possibility with CASe or the Highland Council who were contributors to the Northlands Festival.  but be warned the council were very put out by Northlands always being late with their application for funding.  Do it in plenty of time as meetings of the council may be months apart
The request for funding might stand a good chance if it has not already been allocated to other projects.  But of course you will need to be a constituted body with all the relevant paper work and committeee to apply but that should not be difficlt if you can ll agree on your aims.  If the Wick thurso debate is aproblem then widsen it all out to alternate years or bigger with events ion both sides of the county andf maybe the odd one in smaller venues  - like Halkirk or the new hall at Latheron.

~If you are in any doubt about becoming a constituted body then get back to myself or Niall Smith at Caithness Voluntary Group.  Niall has sample constitutions that you can adapt to set up a new charity to be recognised by the Inland Revenue -take safew weeks so if you have not started now is the time.  first you need to hold a public meeting and we can advertsie it for you.

Good Luck with it all - we will give you all the free ppublicity you want for any events that come to be.......

Bill Fernie

----------


## Jeid

I think we should consider this....we could do it if we set out some aims!

What does everyone think?

----------


## mike.mckenzie

I'd be well up for it. But we are ex pats, Jeid. We'd probably need someone in Wick / Thurso to front it, I can't get back very often, and I'd imagine a lot of time would need to be spent there.

It'd need someone in Wick.

AIMS
To provide a quality musical event all of Caithness can enjoy. A day's entertainment to tie in with Gala week.

To have as many people as possible turn up to support and watch!

To help regenerate, modernise and rejuvenate a flagging gala interest???

What do you think.

----------


## Jeid

good aims mike!

In actual fact, i'm heading back home in March as i'm sick of Aberdeen.

----------


## Anonymous

Hey Jeid, why u sick fedup of Ado?

----------


## Jeid

> Hey Jeid, why u sick fedup of Ado?


I was sick fed up of aberdeen, but i'm settled in now. it was pretty crappy but i've gotten into the music scene down here now so i've settled down!

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Hey Jeid, have you heard of an Aberdeen band called The Score? Do us a favour as well and let me know what venues there are up there that are any good...

Cheers Jeid!

----------


## Jeid

Hey Mike, long time no hear!!

ummm, a few good places in Aberdeen would be Dr Drakes, Lava, Lemon Tree, Cafe Drummonds... ummm, that would be the main places to play up here!

J

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Hey Jeid, cheers.

My cousin used to work in the Lemon Tree, dunno if he still does, he's called Mike McKenzie as well funnily enough.

You heard of the Score then? They played in Liverpool and we were supposed to play with them, but we had to pull out.

----------


## Jeid

i've never heard of the score.

Do you plan to play up here?

I'd definately come along to check you guys out!

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Hey Jeid, I hope so, would like to do a mini tour of Scotland following our Irish jaunt. We'll come crash with you! Hehe.   :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

> Hey Jeid, I hope so, would like to do a mini tour of Scotland following our Irish jaunt. We'll come crash with you! Hehe.


hehe, come round for a jam!

----------

